# Check this brood out!!



## A.B. (Sep 15, 2016)

This is the first brood from an emergency queen just started laying about a week ago.
What are your thoughts/experiences.
Are these caps sort of drone looking? they look a little more domed than usual to me?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I think ur ok, but it's close.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like worker brood to me.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

worker brood - if it was drone brood it would not be that flat


----------



## A.B. (Sep 15, 2016)

Good to hear, my brood is usually flatter than this so I had some suspicions as the queens had terrible weather to mate in.
Thanks...


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll say ..nope. See the slight build out on the rim of the cells? I'd call that drone brood, although the capped cells look flat_ish_.
Cell rim build out is really obvious in the last photo, but you can see some in the second too


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Unfertilized eggs in worker cells might look like that. Sorry :-/


----------



## A.B. (Sep 15, 2016)

Lauri said:


> I'll say ..nope. See the slight build out on the rim of the cells? I'd call that drone brood, although the capped cells look flat_ish_.
> Cell rim build out is really obvious in the last photo, but you can see some in the second too


That's what I thought... may need to buy a queen or two.


----------



## A.B. (Sep 15, 2016)

Lburou said:


> Unfertilized eggs in worker cells might look like that. Sorry :-/


Exactly my thoughts... Thanks.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Lauri said:


> I'll say ..nope. See the slight build out on the rim of the cells? I'd call that drone brood, although the capped cells look flat_ish_.
> Cell rim build out is really obvious in the last photo, but you can see some in the second too


I noticed that too and was thinking the same thing, but some of the cells look ok, so it's hard to say.


----------



## A.B. (Sep 15, 2016)

So If this is a drone laying queen, Should I kill her now or wait for the replacement queen to arrive?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Personally, I don't take a queen out of the hive until her replacement is in my hand. Too many people have killed the queen, and when the new one does not come, have a queenless hive. I thought there could be a few worker cells in that pattern. HTH


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, the vertical picture seems to show a rounded caps. Give her a couple weeks to see if it clears up, but be prepared to replace her if you find the same. BTW, population looks very weak, so you may need to boost things along with a frame of capped brood from a good hive.


----------



## A.B. (Sep 15, 2016)

AstroBee said:


> Yes, the vertical picture seems to show a rounded caps. Give her a couple weeks to see if it clears up, but be prepared to replace her if you find the same. BTW, population looks very weak, so you may need to boost things along with a frame of capped brood from a good hive.


Yes I'm on the search for a mated queen now, two actually, as another hive is showing the same problem. The population looks week because I removed the bees from the frame to get a good photo, time is running out for them though.


----------

